# Desktop Wallpaper I did w/ band logo



## Xaios (Jul 10, 2010)

So, I finally came up with a logo for my one mand band thinger that I actually like, so much so that I made a wallpaper to go with it:







Enjoy, and tell me what you think, especially if you can see anyway to make it better.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 10, 2010)

Really cool dude!

I think maybe you should blend the eye more with the water and maybe brighten the picture a little. Otherwise it's pretty cool.


----------



## rlott1 (Jul 10, 2010)

Yea....dig it


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jul 10, 2010)

idk how to attach jpegs, hope this worked..


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 10, 2010)

I dig man, it's really good. Though, personally, I would have gone with a surrealistic picture of the ocean at sunrise/sunset. Something that people don't seen twice a day and will compel people to stare.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 10, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> idk how to attach jpegs, hope this worked..


That's pretty wicked too.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 11, 2010)

I think I got the eye/water blend about as good as it can be. If the eye were any less opaque you'd start losing definition in the iris. This way it's still clear but you can also see the shape in the water behind.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 11, 2010)

Upped the brightness a bit:


----------



## flo (Jul 11, 2010)

^better. 
I'd like to see a bi more "coast", a rock, some sand or something for the viewer to "stand" upon.
And the text (nice logo by the way) should be a little bit lighter.

I like it, it's touching.


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 11, 2010)

Second one is much better, it's best not to darken a sunset like that too much.  Overall it's a really cool logo, I've been trying out some stuff with the ocean lately. 

Might not be your thing, and it's probably intentional to have all lower case but I think "A Place Of Fate" would look much better.  

But hey, what do I know, look at my piss poor attempt at a logo <---- That way.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 11, 2010)

Tried to give the lettering a glossy type look with PS's embossing. I am generally loathe to use this feature as it has been the progenitor of many terrible web graphics over the course of the years, but I think it turned out okay:






And yeah, I did try running it with caps at the start of each word, but no matter the font, it just looked goofy somehow.


----------



## flo (Jul 11, 2010)

^ now it's good I think. Put that on your CD


----------



## jats (Jul 13, 2010)

flo said:


> ^ now it's good I think. Put that on your CD



No no no no no.. wait!!!

The horizon isn't straight 



If you're using photoshop you can use the single line select tool and drag it across the horizon line, then check out the edit drop down menu, photoshop isn't open right now so I won't try to name what and where in case I'm wrong, but there's a simple option to adjust the selected line to be vertical or horizontal (that's what you want) and it will rotate the layer just a tad with it, making the horizon dead on.

Or you could just adjust it yourself, either way it's killing me.

Easy to miss though


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 27, 2010)

I really like it


----------

